# Triple Swivel Casters



## ACCESSCASTERS

Hi,
We are new to the controlbooth.com and would like to introduce ourselves. We are manufacturing and marketing a cost effective line of triple swivel casters aka zero throw casters. Please visit our website for more information.

ZTC-3-G Triple Swivel with 3" Non Marking Wheels

thanks,
Mike Hyland
[email protected]
(877) 881-6814


----------



## gafftaper

Welcome to the Booth Mike! That's a mighty sweet looking caster you've got there. This site is about education first... both educating the next generation of technicians and learning more yourself. We welcome both manufacturers and dealers to become members. HOWEVER, there are strict rules against anything that can be considered selling. Please read this part of the TOS on selling. If you have any questions contact myself, or anyone with "senior team" or "CB mod" under their user name. If your company would like to advertise here contact webmaster dvsDave for details, he offers very affordable rates. 

This introductory message is sort of your one free shot to introduce yourself and what you sell. In the future messages like this will be considered Spam and deleted. If your intention was to find somewhere to just post about your product and make a quick buck you've come to the wrong place. We hope you will stick around. We hope you will find that you personally can learn a lot here. We also hope that like many others you will find a way to take off your salesman hat and be a member of the community who happens to also sell casters. Someone able to inform on the topic without selling their own product exclusively. As you will see from others it's "legal" to maintain your company name and brief contact information in your signature. So as you meet people around here they will know how to contact you to purchase if they choose. 

Thanks and welcome!


----------

